# Brahms Symphonies with Istvan Kertesz and Vienna Philharmonic



## Orange Soda King

I bought LP's of the complete Brahms symphonies a while back and have only now began listening to them and converting them over to my computer. I've uploaded the fourth symphony, and plan to do the other three in the next day or two. Hope you enjoy! I really like this reading of the fourth symphony, and I have my hopes that the other three are just as good. 

(EDIT) Had an audio glitch in parts of a video. Deleted and reuploaded, and now it's all in one giant video.






EDIT AGAIN: Third symphony!


----------



## Orange Soda King

I cannot edit anymore, so here is the second:





EDIT
First symphony


----------



## itywltmt

Looking forward to sampling these videos, as I own one of the Kertesz/VPO recordings (vinyl coupling of the Third and the Haydn variations). Kertesz was, indeed, a sensitive interpreter, who's career and life were cut trafgically short. Good on you to allow folks to experience these!


----------



## GGluek

I have an old vinyl of the 2nd, which i love. Look forward to hearing the rest.


----------



## Scarpia

My favorite version, as I remember them. I have them on two Double-Decca CD releases.


----------



## billeames

At one time these were my favorites, but even so, they are high up on my estimation.


----------



## KenOC

I've always been a bit put off by the Brahms symphonies, finding them somewhat...squishy. My search for an ideal set (for me) ended with the new Chailly production.


----------

